# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Tuluka Kernel Inspector

## avsdeg

Совсем новый антируткит (первая публичная бета версия вышла в августе).

Возможности:



> -Detects hidden processes, drivers and devices
> -Detects IRP hooks
> -Identifies the substitution of certain fields in DRIVER_OBJECT structure
> -Checks driver signatures
> -Detects and restores SSDT hooks
> -Detects suspicious descriptors in GDT
> -IDT hook detection
> -SYSENTER hook detection
> -Displays list of system threads and allows you to suspend them
> ...


Поддерживаемые системы:



> Windows XP SP0 SP1 SP2 SP3
> Windows Server 2003 SP0 SP1 SP2 R2
> Windows Vista SP0 SP1 SP2
> Windows Server 2008 SP0 SP1 SP2
> Windows 7 SP0 SP1


Текущая версия - Tuluka v1.0.394.77.




> - Improved detection of processes, drivers and threads
> - Added buttons "Find stealth processes" and "Find stealth drivers"
> - Improved stability


Интерфейс: Английский, Русский.

Сайт: http://www.tuluka.org/index.html

Скачать: http://www.tuluka.org/tlk/Tuluka_v1.0.394.77.zip



Источник: http://www.kernelmode.info/forum/vie...php?f=11&t=252

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## tar

серьезный инструмент, Дизассемблирует - не для моего мозга

----------

